# Decided to go for co2!



## Leesey (14 May 2014)

Right 
i have decided to go for co2
I will be putting the co2 into the final chamber of my sump and the return pump will then take it back up into the main tank.
My question is what is the best way for me to get it into the tank.
I have been on numerous websites and i am struggling to figure out what is the best way to do this.
I don't really want to have to buy an dextral filter and the piping that i am using is green eheim 19/27mm (not that the colour matters but i thought i would put it in the description!)
i was thinking about putting a diffusor into the last section of the sump or is there a better way to do it.
I am looking at using 5kg FE or Pub Gas.

Thanks in advance Jon


----------



## NC10 (14 May 2014)

I decided to go liquid (also running sump) but I came to the conclusion I'd be best with an inline diffuser when I was weighing up which to go for. I'm not saying it's the best option, but if/when I switched over, its what I'd do. I couldn't think of a better way anyway without causing possible damage or having a diffuser in the main tank.


----------



## ian_m (14 May 2014)

What about running the CO2 in a separate loop in the sump ?

Get a cheap say 750l/hr pump (eg jbl 750), pump out the sump via 12/16 tube to inline diffuser and straight back into the sump near the main sump return pump. Could even add some form of reactor (eg water filter container with "pan scrubbers") in the loop as well to really ensure all CO2 has dissolved.


----------



## Leesey (14 May 2014)

i don't really want to have to buy another pump if im honest as it is an extra cost.


----------



## foxfish (14 May 2014)

I am sure I have already explained this to you but you can very simply feed the gas straight into your return pump!
Take a look at one of the worlds most successful & well known planted tank experts & take note that was exactly how he ran this set up for the first year or so!
Tom now uses a 20" pressure vessel to dissolve the gas (look at my signature link for high flow reactor)
.
The issue with running Co2 into the pump is that you get a mist effect in the tank in the same manner as a external atomiser will give you.

So you have three main choices.. very simply run gas from the cylinder via a regulator into your return pump .... use one or two UP external atomisers..
 Both will produce a fine mist although that is possibly the most efficient way for the plants to absorb the C02 or use an reactor to dissolve the gas.

Here is Toms tank...  http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dutch-something-or-the-other-120-gal.17797/


----------



## Leesey (14 May 2014)

I appreciate what your saying i just don't fully understand what you mean pit it straight into the return pump.

do you mean have the pipe coming from the co2 finishing just before the pump inlet so it is pulled directly into the pump.
in this instance what would happen when the co2 stops would it not just cause a potnetial syphon back towards the co2 tank


----------



## foxfish (14 May 2014)

Well yes you just place the end of the Co2 tube directly in the pump inlet & the pumps impeller chops up the bubbles.
I am not saying this method will suit you best just that is a very easy option.
You need to look at some of the tutorials to see how a C02 system works, you will require a non return valve in the system as is normal. 
I use a sump on my lounge tank & a reactor because I don't really like the mist effect.


----------



## NC10 (14 May 2014)

One of the reasons I decided on an inline diffuser was due to the damage Co2 can cause to plastics. I personally wouldn't want pure Co2 being smashed around by an expensive pump.


----------



## foxfish (14 May 2014)

I have been doing it for 15 years, never had a problem...What is your difuser casing made from?


----------



## NC10 (14 May 2014)

lol I read your post pre edit but got sidetracked, I had a witty reply about Co2 being delivered by a reverse Archimedes screw back in the day 

I'm running liquid at the moment. The CO2 vs plastic wasn't a factor in choosing liquid, but would be a factor in choosing were I'd place the diffuser.

I suppose it comes down to minimising potential problems.


----------

